# which cubecart mods are used in the t-shirtforums store?



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: how do you set product options in CubeCart?*

Hey rodney, I hope you don't mind me asking, but what mod's did you use for the forums store? I really like the way the store is set up and I wanted mine to be similar. Thanks for the help


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: how do you set product options in CubeCart?*



90chevytruck said:


> Hey rodney, I hope you don't mind me asking, but what mod's did you use for the forums store? I really like the way the store is set up and I wanted mine to be similar. Thanks for the help


Most of the mods I use are now default in Cubecart Version 4.

The "look" of the store isn't really a "mod", it just takes editing the templates. 

For example: moving the product options to the right of the product image is just a matter of editing the viewProd.tpl file in the skin you're using.

Here's a list of mods for CubeCart 3 that I use:

* Express Checkout ($36): Cubecart mods | Toucan Custom Web Design UK - Express Checkout V4

* Redirect to basket after "Add to Cart" (FREE): Free CubeCart 3 Mods - Redirect to Basket v1.0 - Estelle's Mod Store - CubeCart Mods and CubeCart Skins

Stock Levels for Production options ($24.99): CUBECART 3 MODS - Stock Levels for Product Options v2.4 - Estelle's Mod Store - CubeCart Mods and CubeCart Skins

Product Images with Javascript Preview ($9.99): CUBECART 3 MODS - Product Images with Javascript Preview v1.4 - Estelle's Mod Store - CubeCart Mods and CubeCart Skins 

Quick Edit Product Options ($19.99): CUBECART 3 MODS - Quick Edit Product Options v2.2 - Estelle's Mod Store - CubeCart Mods and CubeCart Skins

* SEO MOD ($8/free): Cube Cart (CC3) SEO Mod - Search Engine Friendly URLs, Custom URLs, Meta Tags, Robots.txt & PHP Session Killer ruki spot

Product Sales Stats ($20.00): Product Sales Statistics - CubeCart 3 Mods - CubeCart Mods - CubeCart Mods, Skins, Templates, Themes, Tutorials and Documentation from CC3.biz

* Quick Checkout ($9.99): Quick Checkout v1.5 - CubeCart 3 Mods - CubeCart Mods - CubeCart Mods, Skins, Templates, Themes, Tutorials and Documentation from CC3.biz - Quick Checkout


----------

